# Mountain bikes on my mind



## Sandra6 (16 Feb 2013)

So I'm thinking I want a mtb. 
Nothing too hardcore, I'm not planning anything too adventurous just a few local forest trails aswell as my usual riverside paths. I'd want to use it for the commute too though -it's only 1.5miles, although I have been known to go the long way and make it 10. 
I definitely want a hardtail and disc brakes are a must. 
Mr6 has given me a budget of £500. 
So far I've seen a specialized ariel,but it's billed as a hybrid,
http://www.scotbycycles.co.uk/bikes...13-ariel-sport-disc-women-s-hybrid-bike-p2438
and a myka ht
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/myka-ht-26-disc-2013-womens-mountain-bike-ec042252
Any opinions or other suggestions?? 
Ideally I do want to be able to try one before I buy, I'm not keen on online shopping for a bike, but I could be persuaded for the right bike at the right price.


----------



## Patrick Harvey (16 Feb 2013)

I bought a Trek 4500 mountain bike a few weeks ago and have really enjoyed riding it, i did replace the 2.4 inch tyres with 1.95 as i have been using the bike mainly on roads ( hills ) and its surprising how quick it is on the road, so really with thinner tyres you have got yourself a good Hybrid, its a hardtail with disc brakes but it was £600 from my local bike shop.


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Feb 2013)

Thanks Patrick, we have a couple of places that stock Treks, might have a drive out this afternoon and take a look at a few.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2013)

If you're not intending to bounce around rocks and drop offs, a Hybrid should be fine. Usually, they are lighter duty than a Mountain Bike but will cope with forest trails and riverside paths easily.

Seeing that you're in Cumbria though... how rocky are the riversides?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Feb 2013)

A hybrid can be regarded as a light duty (29-er) mountain bike with slick tyres. But the description hybrid covers a multitude of sins.

If you think the mtb bug may bite, and living where you do (not that I'm jealous or anything) it might, then it could make more sense to go for an mtb like the myka (though a women's specific design might not be needed depending on your bodyform) and put less knobbly tyres on it.


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Feb 2013)

PeteXXX said:


> If you're not intending to bounce around rocks and drop offs, a Hybrid should be fine. Usually, they are lighter duty than a Mountain Bike but will cope with forest trails and riverside paths easily.
> 
> Seeing that you're in Cumbria though... how rocky are the riversides?


 
I have a hybrid - more suited to roads, if I'm going down tracks and trails I'd prefer some front suspension.


GregCollins said:


> A hybrid can be regarded as a light duty (29-er) mountain bike with slick tyres. But the description hybrid covers a multitude of sins.
> 
> If you think the mtb bug may bite, and living where you do (not that I'm jealous or anything) it might, then it could make more sense to go for an mtb like the myka (though a women's specific design might not be needed depending on your bodyform) and put less knobbly tyres on it.



Don't be jealous of me living here, there's no decent off-roading to be had within cycling distance and I don't drive so I'm limited to where I'll be going anyway. 
I do plan on getting out to maibie and maybe a couple of the other seven staines that are train/cycleable. 
I'm thinking have inter-changeable tyres might help.


----------



## MattHB (20 Feb 2013)

Get a CX!!  they're awesome


----------



## Tango (23 Feb 2013)

You could try http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/

They do have good deals on previous model years


----------



## Motozulu (23 Feb 2013)

I'll second Pauls Cycles - they must have had a bad year or ordered too many 2012 models - some brilliant deals on there right now.


----------



## Saluki (23 Feb 2013)

We were going to get the OH's MTB from Pauls but went with Howards in Wymondham. Pauls had a Giant Yukon in stock, with disc brakes for slightly more than the Giant Revel with disc brakes. As the Yukon was a 2009 model and had been sitting in stock for a while and the Revel was a 2012 model, we figured that this was the best bet.

I looked about and found a Specialized Hardrock for riding on trails etc and I just love it. Its not too wildly heavy in the grand scheme of things and I get on really well with it and I can lock the front suspension which is handy for riding on the road.

Having just had a look at their website again (Pauls, I mean) there are a lot of good offers on there at the moment that were not there when I was looking. Heigh ho. I have to say that their 1 to 1 service is excellent. We pop in there often for tyres, tubes, bar tape etc etc as they are just 12 miles from us. Very nice people and its so nice to see an independent shop flourishing in the recession.

Happy bike hunting


----------



## BikeLiker (23 Feb 2013)

Motozulu said:


> I'll second Pauls Cycles - they must have had a bad year or ordered too many 2012 models - some brilliant deals on there right now.


 
+2, Bought my Cube off them last week.



Saluki said:


> As the Yukon was a 2009 model and had been sitting in stock for a while and the Revel was a 2012 model, we figured that this was the best bet.


Newer doesn't always = better. I bought a 2010 roadbike instead of a 2009 and found it had a downgraded Tiagra groupset instead of 105 on the 2009.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Feb 2013)

Paul's cycles are great, I've had a few bikes from them. It's also worth looking at winstanleys, they have some bargains atm. I've had perfect service from both Paul's and Winstanleys via internet orders.


----------



## Star Strider (24 Feb 2013)

Have a look at the Rigid 29er that Islabikes are now knocking out.

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn29.html

It also has sliding drop outs so you can run it SS or fixed.

As a package it's better than anything else in the price bracket and discs can be bought on their own later on.


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the input. 
We spent the weekend in bike shops trying a few. 
I really didn't like the specialized hardrock, it felt really short and, well, just ordinary - but I guess at the price you get what you pay for. 
We also had a play on a couple of cubes and I'm really sold on the idea of a 29er now. The analog was a really smooth ride, slightly nicer in a 29er, but I liked the 26 version too. Quite a bit more expensive though, but possibly worth it. 
I'm also liking the kona fire mountain but Mr6 isn't as keen.
We're hoping to get out in the next week or so and give the analog's a proper test ride, and see if we can cut a deal - or find one online!


----------



## SquareDaff (25 Feb 2013)

MattHB said:


> Get a CX!!  they're awesome


+1 for the CX's. Had mine for just over a fortnight now and love it!!


----------



## fatalbert (1 Mar 2013)

for me the CX's are the best. good luck and happy cycling


----------

